# payment method



## BROMAN (Jul 19, 2013)

how do you pay for your seeds? about ready to grow and would like to order seeds via the net but, I'm wondering about gift cards... first it seems that any cards in the local drug store or mart are no longer for international use. second those that are  have to be bought online and registered. that would seem to defeat the purpose of using them in the first place. do you folks just use your debit or credit cards or, do people just go the money order route?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 19, 2013)

I've always used my own debit card through the years. Never had one problem, not one red flag.

Some ppl swear by the greendot cards or w/e they're called. You can buy them at CVS and places like walgreens, etc.

p.s. :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *BROMAN*. Keeper lit :ccc:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2013)

I also just use my personal debit card.  I don't know how many time I have bought seeds over the years, but, a lot and I have never had any problems either.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2013)

Visa


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2013)

My personal debit card at least 2 dozen times over the years, not a single problem.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 19, 2013)

I used my own personal debit card, the bank called me afterwards and wanted to freeze my card cause of strange activity when I told them that I had made the purchase and the amount they okay ed it they thought I was being robbed. they also said that when making an purchase like that a person just needs to call the bank and let them know to be expecting those charges so that it don't raise suspicion. or you could just buy a disposable card from walmart walgreens


----------



## mikeydean (Jul 19, 2013)

visa


----------



## missabentley (Jul 19, 2013)

i load a pre paid gift card to my pay pal. not opposed to using a personal credit or debit card. i simply dont own either.


----------



## BROMAN (Jul 20, 2013)

is what i thought . thanks for the quick replies and info. thanks for the welcome 7 but, ive been lurking since before the server crash. mp is the best. finally ready to give it a real go and pop the last 4 joey weed c99s. i just need a couple of other strains to back up these old seeds and, for variety. what do you know of herbies head shop?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

Personal Visa debit card.  Never a problem.


----------

